# How long can you stand to wear your mask....



## jujube (Jun 19, 2020)

…..until you're ready to rip it off and run screaming?

I'm faithful about wearing my mask when I go in anywhere, but I definitely have a limit on how long I can stand it.  I have masks of every description.....light paper ones, painter-type masks, cloth ones and one really serious model with vents, but they drive me crazy.  Sweat builds up, I get itchy, I get panicky and smelling my own breath for a long time --- yuk, I don't care how well I brushed, flossed and swished --- just yuk.

I haven't been very many places for the last couple of months for sure, but when I have gone out the mask problem has at least served the purpose of making my visits very short.  In, out, AIR AT LAST!

Disney World is opening here in Florida in less than three weeks and the requirement is that everyone over the age of two must wear a mask at all times except for eating or in some sort of "respite" area.  The idea of wearing a mask in sweltering heat for hours and hours just makes me shake.  Besides, how are these people going to keep masks on small children for hours without fastening them on with duct tape (no, no, just kidding here)?  I can't imagine what level of hell that's going to be...….but I expect we will see crowds clamoring to get through the gates.  It will remain to be seen if Disney will stay true to their statement that anyone not wearing masks will be kicked out of the parks. 

Masks are required on airplanes, too.   I need to get to Seattle in August but I think that's going to be a no-go.  Even if I take a direct flight, that's six hours breathing bad air through a mask.   I'd be happy if they'd just wrap me in bubble-wrap and put me down with the dogs in the hold, but noooooo……...

Today, I was in a MRI machine (otherwise known as the claustrophobic tunnel of noise).  I was told I had to keep my mask on for the duration.  I did but I was wet with sweat and reaching the end of my tolerance (and what felt like the end of my oxygen) by the time I rolled out of there.  Normally, I don't have serious problems in there, but the mask changed everything.

So, those of you who DO go out, how do you handle wearing masks for a long period of time?


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 19, 2020)

I have low tolerance of masks myself.  
I understand everything you are saying  @jujube    ....  it's not natural,   and we just aren't used to  the ordeal.  
Just can't imagine being in an MRI machine w/mask ...  that had to be torture!  

When I need to go  to a  store,  I go as little as possible,  for as short a period of time as possible,    because I can't stand the routine.  
When walking my dog,  I only put my mask on when I come across another person ...  otherwise I wear it on my chin.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 19, 2020)

An hour maximum for all the reasons you mentioned. I have no lung or breathing problems, I just find it uncomfortable.  

I usually chew a half stick of sugarless gum if I'm going to be masked up for more than 10 minutes.


----------



## Ceege (Jun 19, 2020)

If we have to wear these masks on into the hot summer months, then places of business need to crank up the AC.  It just gets too hot because we are breathing into them.  I see many people now wearing them but not covering their nose.  This cuts down the effectiveness a lot.  I also see many wearing kerchiefs around their faces (like an old time bandit would wear it) but again, I wonder how effective that is.  I've seen TV ads for a cooler version, but are they really cooler?


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 19, 2020)

Glad you created this thread, jujube.

My problem is difficulty breathing with the mask on. At Kroger yesterday everybody had a mask on. A few times I pulled my down below my nose to breathe, and I got a few 'looks'.

I use mints, lozenges, etc. Never tried gum, but I chew a lot of gum so maybe it'll help.



jujube said:


> Today, I was in a MRI machine (otherwise known as the claustrophobic tunnel of noise). I was told I had to keep my mask on for the duration. I did but I was wet with sweat and reaching the end of my tolerance (and what felt like the end of my oxygen) by the time I rolled out of there. Normally, I don't have serious problems in there, but the mask changed everything.


OMG, I feel for you.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 19, 2020)

I've been using the light blue disposable masks.  They are cooler and more comfortable than my original bandana masks.

My personal record is about two hours.  It was hot and annoying but not unbearable.

Usually, if I'm out running errands I get a break between stops and only wear it for fifteen or twenty minutes when I'm in a store.

I was laughing the other day in the store when I was attempting to moisten my finger to open a plastic bag, the mask saved me.

I feel bad for the people that have to wear them all day at work with little chance for relief.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 19, 2020)

Yup, I wear the light blue ‘dust masks‘ as well.  I don’t go out much so I’d say an hour at most continuously.  I also wear gloves if I think I might end up touching anything.  I don't sweat in either the mask or gloves, but my husband does.  His hands are soaking wet when he takes the gloves off.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2020)

I can wear a surgical mask consistently for about 10 minutes but luckily there’s been no place where I haven’t been about to pull it down to breathe properly with no one around.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2020)

I can last about an hour, I think. I can get my groceries, anyway. I don't go anywhere else.


----------



## peppermint (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm pretty good with it....But if I'm in a supermarket for a long time I get teary...because I have a bad left eye....Anyway, today we went to
get bakery goods....And it's about an hour away, cause its the best one....No one was in the store but 2 ladies....cause they were almost
locking up....They were very nice and helpful....All wore masks....(This was funny when I gave the cashier my credit card, she swiped it, cause
they didn't have the one that you can swipe yourself....Then she took a tissue and cleaned the credit card and put the slip over it and
handed it to me...I never had that done from anyone....Cause we mosty swipe our own card.... I know some have told me to clean our card
when we are finished swiping....Just a little hint....


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 19, 2020)

Since I wore masks during my tattooing years, and wear them when I'm aloft and pruning trees, I'm used to them. I have heavy duty N95 respirators with canisters, and they stay on for a few hours at a time. Out and about, I wear surgical masks under a high density cloth cover mask. No problem going 2-3 hours, if need be.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 19, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I'm pretty good with it....But if I'm in a supermarket for a long time I get teary...because I have a bad left eye....Anyway, today we went to
> get bakery goods....And it's about an hour away, cause its the best one....No one was in the store but 2 ladies....cause they were almost
> locking up....They were very nice and helpful....All wore masks....(This was funny when I gave the cashier my credit card, she swiped it, cause
> they didn't have the one that you can swipe yourself....Then she took a tissue and cleaned the credit card and put the slip over it and
> ...


Good idea about cleaning our cards.  I clean everything when I get home from the store.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 19, 2020)

It is tough wearing a mask, especially when at doctors offices for hours.

Can you imagine how healthcare personnel feel like?  I keep tugging at the mask because I can't breathe.  So, if I don't make it, remember I was the one who tugged at my mask.

The most difficult time was when I had to wear a mask while receiving radiation.  I'd die if it had been a closed MRI.  6 weeks of radiation was not easy, but I made it.  Mask and facial hairs and all.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 19, 2020)

The only places I go to are the bank and to walk the dog.  I wear a mask when going through the hallways here at the apt. complex and then to the outside but pull it down when walking most of the time.  I pull it back up when I go back in.  

I wear one in the cab to the bank and inside the bank.  I think I had it on for about a total of an hour and was so glad to be able to get it off once back home inside my apt.  They don't make everyone wear a mask in there as I saw others without one.  You do have to stand about 6 feet back from the teller, though.  I had called the bank in advance to ask them what it their covid procedure and that's when they told me to wear a mask. So I did. 

It is a pain to wear a mask, I know, but hopefully it's doing some good.  

@jujube That MRI experience sounded dreadful!  I have to go to the clinic next month but not for an MRI, thank God.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 19, 2020)

I hate wearing a mask, but I really hate wearing a mask in places where other foolhardy people are not wearing masks. I realize they have no responsibilities and are therefore free to prove a point, but I have to stay alive for my cats.


----------



## win231 (Jun 19, 2020)

Only for a few minutes while I'm in a store.  I never wear one outside.


----------



## win231 (Jun 19, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I hate wearing a mask, but I really hate wearing a mask in places where other foolhardy people are not wearing masks. I realize they have no responsibilities and are therefore free to prove a point, but I have to stay alive for my cats.


HAHA.  Misery loves company?  That's the only reason you hate wearing a mask where others are not wearing masks.
If you consider a mask protective, you wouldn't be concerned about others not wearing a mask, since you'd be protected by your mask.
Much like those who try to convince everyone to get a flu shot by saying, "If you don't get a flu shot, you're making others sick."  Nonsense.  If the flu shot protected others, they couldn't get the flu from you.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Since I wore masks during my tattooing years, and wear them when I'm aloft and pruning trees, I'm used to them. I have heavy duty N95 respirators with canisters, and they stay on for a few hours at a time. Out and about, I wear surgical masks under a high density cloth cover mask. No problem going 2-3 hours, if need be.


We can't find any N95's.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2020)

8 hrs. a day, 5 days a week. Extra if I have to go to town to the dr or something.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2020)

@jujube I'm sorry for that experience you had. I tell ya what, waiting in those airless rooms the docs see you in for 1 1/2 hrs with a mask on the whole time wasn't much better.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 19, 2020)

win231 said:


> HAHA.  Misery loves company?  That's the only reason you hate wearing a mask where others are not wearing masks.
> If you consider a mask protective, you wouldn't be concerned about others not wearing a mask, since you'd be protected by your mask.
> Much like those who try to convince everyone to get a flu shot by saying, "If you don't get a flu shot, you're making others sick."  Nonsense.  If the flu shot protected others, they couldn't get the flu from you.
> 
> Ah go pound sand.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jun 20, 2020)

I had my mask on while I returned items to a store and it was uncomfortable and hot and I felt a headache coming on (I have a cloth one). I won't be going anywhere that says I need to wear a mask while I am there; i.e., dentist, doctor, hospital for tests (I am due for a mammogram) so it looks like I will be hanging around the house more still. Sigh...I can't imagine anyone wearing one all day.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 20, 2020)

Wearing a mask is better than being on a ventilator.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 20, 2020)

3 minutes , maybe.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jun 20, 2020)

Wearing eyeglasses adds to the mask misery index by tending to steam up your lenses and limit visibility; I’ve even had condensation form!  I find the paper masks more breathable than the fabric ones, but after an hour tops I'm so glad to tear the mask off and freely breathe sweet, cool air!


----------



## Liberty (Jun 20, 2020)

We have those copper fit masks, very lightweight, cool and they fit great.  You don't even know you have a mask on usually, unless you want to scratch your nose...lol.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 20, 2020)

I have a variety.  I quickly learned that the 100% natural fabric ones are so much more comfortable!! They don't heat up my face at all, and I can wear them for extended periods with no discomfort.  

One of the early masks I ordered from Etsy was well made and fits great, but it was SO HOT.  I have problems wearing man made fabrics, polyester, nylon etc., so it occurred to me to go look at the listing on Etsy to see what it was made from.  

Sure enough, one of the layers was polyester!!  That's when I started searching for 100% natural fabric masks.  I have two now that are 100% natural fibers and I wear them most often.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2020)

Ronni said:


> I have a variety.  I quickly learned that the 100% natural fabric ones are so much more comfortable!! They don't heat up my face at all, and I can wear them for extended periods with no discomfort.
> 
> One of the early masks I ordered from Etsy was well made and fits great, but it was SO HOT.  I have problems wearing man made fabrics, polyester, nylon etc., so it occurred to me to go look at the listing on Etsy to see what it was made from.
> 
> Sure enough, one of the layers was polyester!!  That's when I started searching for 100% natural fabric masks.  I have two now that are 100% natural fibers and I wear them most often.


Like you I have several different types of masks.  N95s that I bought 2-1/2 years ago after seeing a Ted Talk about the likelihood of future pandemics, and various fabric masks sent me by crafty friends.  The N95s are actually more comfortable, though I reserve their use for store outings. 

For social distance meetings with family members I wear a fabric mask. Being of soft material, they flex inwards. With each inhale they come up against my nose and mouth making them far less comfortable than the more rigid N95s.

With fabric, beware of 100% cotton masks, @Ronni. Cotton and linen fabrics tend to be loose weaves or super skinny threads (so effectively loose weaves). More space between cross threads provides larger holes for aerosolized virus to sneak through. That's why cotton is a more "breathable" fabric than polyester. Normally a good thing, but not in this case.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 20, 2020)

StarSong said:


> With fabric, beware of 100% cotton masks, @Ronni. Cotton and linen fabrics tend to be loose weaves or super skinny threads (so effectively loose weaves). More space between cross threads provides larger holes for aerosolized virus to sneak through. That's why cotton is a more "breathable" fabric than polyester. Normally a good thing, but not in this case.



I hear you!!  Thanks for having my back!     And I agree.  

I've been careful.  Those natural fiber masks I referred to are triple layered for just that reason, because of the cross thread space.  The outside layer is pretty fabric, then the inner two plain cotton with a space between for a filter.  The layering adds protection, but the fiber makes it easier to breathe in than the made made fabrics, even with all those extra layers.

I might re-think my mask strategy if I were having to be around others daily for a regular work day, where the viral load would be considerable.  But for running out quickly to the grocery store, Walgreens or the occasional other errands like a pick up or post office etc., I feel safe.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 20, 2020)

I hate that ***** mask. When I see people wearing them, it looks like some cheap horror flick. It fogs up my glasses, and causes me to ooze out of my nose. Isn't that a Hallmark moment? I can wear a mask only so long as it takes me to get to my car.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> I had my mask on while I returned items to a store and it was uncomfortable and hot and I felt a headache coming on (I have a cloth one). I won't be going anywhere that says I need to wear a mask while I am there; i.e., dentist, doctor, hospital for tests (I am due for a mammogram) so it looks like I will be hanging around the house more still. Sigh...I can't imagine anyone wearing one all day.


It's unpleasant. It's a PITA. You can't breathe. Nobody can hear what you're saying. You can't hear what they're saying. With my COPD it's making it difficult enough that I'm going to have to go to the pulmonologist. I'm half suffocated all day and I still wear the damn thing while everyone around me with normal lungs keeps taking theirs off and they whine incessantly about it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 20, 2020)

I have several types but the high quality cotton ones are pleasurable to wear.


----------



## Marcella (Jun 20, 2020)

The smell of the mask itself makes me cough due to allergenic asthma. But I tolerate as long as needed. I've learned lipstick and masks aren't friends!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

Marcella said:


> The smell of the mask itself makes me cough due to allergenic asthma. But I tolerate as long as needed. I've learned lipstick and masks aren't friends!


do you use hypo-allergenic detergents on your masks?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2020)

All of the above problems, including the glasses steaming up. I wear a mask every time I leave my apartment, but if I'm walking alone outside (or driving alone), I pull it down beneath my chin.  It's tolerable in short doses.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 21, 2020)

Around three hours (have to wear at work) before I need a break.   It's misery on sinus headache days.  Thankfully, I work as a consultant and set my own hours.


----------



## Victor (Jun 24, 2020)

I loathe them. I made my own from a piece of felt. Some places want me to wear one that covers my nose better.
At least felt is soft, costs 30 cents. I do minimum shopping, nowhere else to go.
And I can't hear ...I have poor hearing anyway. People don't care, they will not even take their mask
off for a second to talk. I dont think babies should wear them because they may suffer psychologically
years later. They do not understand, and rarely catch it or give it to others.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 31, 2020)

I recently tried folding a scarf into a triangle and using it as a mask (like a bandit) makes it _slightly _easier to breathe. Slightly. For me, anyway.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 31, 2020)

Depends on the mask. The first ones I bought are the cup style and the second ones I bought I could go all day with. They are thick and soft and tie on as opposed to elastic. I don't recall what site I bought them from. I bought others  but none of them compare with the ones I prefer.


----------



## win231 (Jul 31, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> I recently tried folding a scarf into a triangle and using it as a mask (like a bandit) makes it _slightly _easier to breathe. Slightly. For me, anyway.


I get a kick out of those "Bandit" masks.  Ya know why it's easier to breathe in them?  Because it's not form fitted to the nose & chin; it just touches the nose & hangs straight down without forming over the chin, so it doesn't restrict breathing as much as a regular mask.
Of course it doesn't keep out viruses as much, but neither do the regular masks.


----------



## chic (Aug 1, 2020)

I can't wear a mask at all due to a medical condition which would make me faint. If I have to run into a convenience store for anything, I wear a thin chiffon scarf over my noise & mouth but I can only last a couple of minutes especially because it's so hot and muggy here. I can't grocery shop at all with a face covering.

We're having such an exceptionally hot summer that a lot of people are going half masked. Mouth covered, nose not. Even police are like that when directing traffic or something for which their presence is required. Where I live the extreme heat is not helping people to tolerate their masks.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Aug 1, 2020)

In my case I don't have any medical condition that prevents me from wearing a mask.  The other day we had to go to the optician and their policy is NO ONE is allowed in without a mask, NO EXEPTIONS-- and they stand by this policy.  It's fine by me, it's their business and they have a right to set the policy.  The only other place I've encountered that requires masks is the hospital, and that's where our doctor's office is. 

I usally wear a dust mask as I have them.  I've worn these types of dust masks for several hours at a time with no problems until the other day.  After having it on for about 20 minutes I got tired and it seemed to be from the stale air I was breathing in, as it pretty much abated when I removed it and was able to breath fresh air.  I found this really curious as I have worn them for long periods of time when I needed protection from dusty environments.  I also have a beard which allows air leakage around the edges of the mask. 

I found it curious, not terribly concerning; I don't wear a mask for my protection.  My oxygen levels are usually 100% when I've gotten checked and I'd run earlier in the day which seems to give me the feeling of more intake capacity through out the rest of the day. Perhaps I just happened to be taking shallower breaths with mask on?


----------



## Lakeland living (Aug 1, 2020)

Better now that I wear a shield , and I don't wear it very long. I don't get into crowds for any reason.  Even the Dr agrees with how I am doing things. Also wear gloves that I clean up going in and out of stores when I do need to go in there.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 1, 2020)

COPD and masks were not meant for each other. To darn hard to breath. I only use them when going into public, which isn’t very often these days.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2020)

I've found the paper ones (white on one side and light blue on the other) slightly easier to breathe in than the cotton ones. They may not be as effective, though. But they're certainly better than nothing.

I can sympathize with medical personnel who have to have them on all day.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Better now that I wear a shield , and I don't wear it very long. I don't get into crowds for any reason.  Even the Dr agrees with how I am doing things. Also wear gloves that I clean up going in and out of stores when I do need to go in there.



https://www.huffpost.com/entry/face...ection-coronavirus_l_5f1f1a39c5b638cfec486fdc

_Currently, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is not recommending face shields for everyday activities or as a substitute for cloth face coverings.
However, some experts — such as Eli Perencevich, a professor of internal medicine and epidemiology at the University of Iowa Carver College of Medicine — believe that face shields could potentially be more effective than cloth face masks in the community setting.  _

*https://angelfmonlinegh.com/2020/07...by the,the spread of the virus in the country.

According to a joint statement issued by the two Associations the increasing use of the face shields without masks as protection against COVID-I9 is very dangerous and will increase the spread of the virus in the country.*


----------



## Knight (Aug 1, 2020)

When you go to your doctor they typically weigh you, take your temp, & put that tester on your finger for your blood oxygen level.  I understand temp measurement is critical in detecting the virus. I also understand breathing & lung function are critical so we bought one of those finger oxygen testers. 


































*Image Unavailable*
Image not available for
Color:  







 
 
  


* LOOKEE Premium Fingertip Pulse Oximeter Blood Oxygen Saturation Monitor with Alarm and Plethysmograph and Perfusion Index | Finger SpO2 Tracker | 2-Color OLED Display | Carry Case, Batteries Included *

All that to say I was curious about the n-95 face mask & what if anything it did to blood oxygen level. Took my level was 95%  put the mask on for an hour blood oxygen read 90% . Not scientific & 90% isn't critical but breathing in carbon dioxide instead of oxygen can't be good long term.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2020)

Knight said:


> When you go to your doctor they typically weigh you, take your temp, & put that tester on your finger for your blood oxygen level.  I understand temp measurement is critical in detecting the virus. I also understand breathing & lung function are critical so we bought one of those finger oxygen testers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine doing that mask thing 8 hrs a day. If your O2 dropped after an hr. It sucks. But we are living in a time where we gotta do what we gotta do to protect one another. I have one of those meters in case things get bad so I know when to call for help.


----------

